# Buying Shares!



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Good morning all,

i know nobody but myself can make the call and its all a gamble but i just wondered peoples thoughts were on buying BP PLC, Lloyds, Tesco, Morrisons?

i bought about 1k of morrisons before an made little as no difference, i would have about 1k again, this would be about a year long investment just to stop me spending the money 

thoughts?


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

Bp shares are good buy just a little expensive but worth it as you get a paid a dividend so just now better than having money in the bank as you hardly get any intererst on your money! Banks are good but they go up and down like a roller coaster so you have to either day trade or keep hold of them for a while!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you cash your Morrisons shares in? They tend to go up quite a bit when their quarterly results are anounced. Got shares at about £2.50 in June 2009 a few weeks ago they reached over £3.25, back at £2.90 though.


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

If you can afford to lock the money away for a long time then a FTSE Tracker wrapped in an ISA is a good option. The FTSE has outperformed savings accounts in nearly every decade since it began. 

Also by using an ISA you won't have to pay any tax on your gains.

Most trackers allow you to drip feed money in every month. This helps to flatten out the market lows and give a better return overall.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Bill58 said:


> Did you cash your Morrisons shares in? They tend to go up quite a bit when their quarterly results are anounced. Got shares at about £2.50 in June 2009 a few weeks ago they reached over £3.25, back at £2.90 though.


yes i cashed in about 3.10 bought around 2.86 so better then nothing  was my first real trade haha



d33mb33 said:


> If you can afford to lock the money away for a long time then a FTSE Tracker wrapped in an ISA is a good option. The FTSE has outperformed savings accounts in nearly every decade since it began.
> 
> Also by using an ISA you won't have to pay any tax on your gains.
> 
> Most trackers allow you to drip feed money in every month. This helps to flatten out the market lows and give a better return overall.


how would i find out more info on this... sounds interesting.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tom_the_great said:


> how would i find out more info on this... sounds interesting.


Have a look at the UK section Here

A list of funds to browse.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would look into Diageo shares mate, have been on the rise consistently and know a few people who have made a nice return on them recently.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Sparky160 said:


> I would look into Diageo shares mate, have been on the rise consistently and know a few people who have made a nice return on them recently.


Very tempted to slice some off the top, but will keep the majority in. Most of my house deposit savings are in it


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

1 year isnt really a share investment. 
if gambleing is your thing gamble it. 
If you dont want to spend it put it in an account you cant access for a year / bond. 

for share investments you need to do your homework, know your buying price and have a nerve to ride the ups and downs, if you get something cheap you stand to make killing .. or loosing it all.


----------

